# Morrus: A Question



## Cevalic (Jan 18, 2002)

When can we transfer our threads from the whereabouts forum?  I noticed the message in the story hour, but wanted to know if that's story hour specific or if we can start transfering from whereabouts too?

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

Yep, go for it!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*?*

Morrus, can we change the name of a current, active thread? If so, how do we do it? 
Also, when are the board going to be officially active?


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

If you were the first poster of a thread (you created the thread) you may edit that first post, the subject is above the post itself and can be edited.

These new boards are already active.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 18, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *If you were the first poster of a thread (you created the thread) you may edit that first post, the subject is above the post itself and can be edited.*



But you can only edit the thread title - as it is shown in the forum for so long. I think 5 minutes is the default time range.


----------

